# Big cat on noodles



## JAG_361 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wife and I went out past Sunday and ran noodles for a couple hour's. Had couple 2-3 pounders and this girl to make the trip one to remember.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

That is a memory maker. Good job.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey hey hey not a bad catch. Don't look like any Sommie water


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes way to go..Thats a memory maker for sure


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I'll bet it was fun chasing that noodle down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAG_361 (Oct 25, 2013)

Was a good time. And the cat was caught at lake texana.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

what did you use for bait ?


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I would wager it was live perch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAG_361 (Oct 25, 2013)

Live shad. Chunked the cast net a few times off the boat caught a couple dozen.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

sweet that's a he11 of a catch . how long did it take to get it in the boat


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice Catch. Catfish steaks tonight.


----------



## JAG_361 (Oct 25, 2013)

He had a little fight left in him enough for 1 more good run. He had wore his self out pretty good by the time we got to the noodle.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Had one just like her son in 1973 till the man at the bank stoled her from me..........it was ok she didn't like to fish.......nice yeller kitty.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Cat, congrats!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice í ½í¸€


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice catch. Both times. Congrats

www.txdovehunts.com


----------

